# INTP with high Ni or INTJ with poorly developed Te?



## ArthurRimbaud (Jan 23, 2016)

So first of all I apologize for my poor english, I'm Italian.
I've never been capable to figure out wether I'm an INTP or INTJ, so I decided to take a test that shows every single function's "score". This is what came out: 

Cognitive Process	Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
extraverted Sensing (Se) *********************** (23.7)
limited use
introverted Sensing (Si) ***************** (17.7)
limited use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ****************************************** (42.1)
excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ******************************************* (43.9)
excellent use
extraverted Thinking (Te) **************************** (28.8)
average use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ************************************* (38)
excellent use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) **************** (16.8)
limited use
introverted Feeling (Fi) **************************** (28.8)
average use


So it seems like I've got Ni Ti Fi Se, that is unfortunately an impossible combination for the Myers Briggs system. Maybe I'm an INTJ with a poor developed Te? Or in INTP with Ni higher than Ti? But is that even possible?
What do you think?


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

MBTI doesn't always translate perfectly to Socionics, but let's see what we have here:
Strong -> Weak
Ni, Ne, Ti, Te/Fi, Se, Si, Fe

ILI (INTJ) is more probable, because Fi HA can seem higher on the ladder than it should be and Si Role is devalued in favor of Ni. ILI strongly values Se, which may lead to an inaccurately higher score. Fe is in line with Fe PoLR. You predominantly favor introverted functions, which in consistent with ILI (versus extroverted Intuitive Logician typings).
I linked a description of ILI, however I don't think descriptions are a good tool to understand type.



ArthurRimbaud said:


> Maybe I'm an INTJ with a poor developed Te? Or in INTP with Ni higher than Ti? But is that even possible?


Actually ILI has higher Ti than Te. In fact ILI cannot use Te without Ti.
LII (INTP) should have higher Ti than Ni. One might argue they can be equal in strength, but eh.

*Edit: *
Based on this cognitive function test, I scored xNTP. I didn't evaluate my functions correctly until learning Socionics. Typology has a strong NT bias, especially MBTI. Watch out for over-emphasizing your skills in NT areas. 
I would consider criticisms you have received in the past, including ones that you didn't agree with. Try the cognitive function test based on that and see if you get the same results.


----------



## ArthurRimbaud (Jan 23, 2016)

Schweeeeks said:


> MBTI doesn't always translate perfectly to Socionics, but let's see what we have here:
> Strong -> Weak
> Ni, Ne, Ti, Te/Fi, Se, Si, Fe
> 
> ...


This is actually the first time I hear about Socionics, and it seems a little more accurate than MBTI (at least in my case). I think I'll try to learn the basis of it, and maybe learn how to type myself without internet tests...
So thank you very much for introducing me to this "science", if you will, it will really help me through this endless process of self-discovery eheh


----------

